# Nigerian dwarf kid holding box?



## vegaburm (May 6, 2012)

Hey all! 
Triplet DOES born yesterday! Woohoo! But that means I have to disbud next week, ewwwwww. I have been dreading this as it will be my first time going it alone. I'm planning to build a kid holding box, but the dimensions I have in plans are for regular sized goats. So all you Nigerian breeders out there...what sizes would you recommend for a kid holding box? What width should the head slot be to adequately keep their head out and what height, depth, width? I'm planning to make the suitcase style box. I'll post pics of these little cuties when I take some good ones!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 6, 2012)

I can't help on the dimensions. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your trio of doe kids though!


----------



## Chirpy (May 6, 2012)

I don't know dimensions for a Nigi box.   

I'll just say that I have found it easier to hold my Nigerian babies on my lap, with my legs holding them and disbud that way.   It's even easier to have someone else (my hubby) hold them while I disbud.


----------



## animalmom (May 7, 2012)

I use a regular disbudding box and put in rolled towels to bring my little Nigi's bodies up to the neck rest.  I also took some of the foam you wrap pipes in and put it around the neck area to both cushion and make it smaller.  Good luck with your disbudding.  I did mine a couple weeks ago.  Should have worn earplugs as their little cries are hard on my heart.  The raisin afterwards seemed to help them... didn't do much for me though.


----------



## Chirpy (May 7, 2012)

I tried using my regular disbudding box last year with my Nigis and, even with the rolled up towels it just didn't work for them.  That's when I went to holding them.   A disbudding box is wonderful though... just gotta get that right size.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 7, 2012)

You can kind of sit on them to hold. No, you're not really sitting on them with your weight, rather putting them between your legs in an almost kneeling position and leave their head free. Practice first without the hot iron, just in case.


----------



## vegaburm (May 7, 2012)

SO FYI if anyone else has this problem. I calle dHoegger to see if anybody there had scaled down plans for a goat box and it turns out that new this year they now carry the kid holding box and kid stall in both regular AND dwarf/pygmy size. The dwarf size box was 10 3/3" by 6" by 16". I suppose I could make it from that. However, I got lazy and wasn't feeling well at the time, so I admit, I ordered it. It was easier.


----------

